# Old steam, modern times



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I found this video this evening, thought y'all might enjoy it like I did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MnDBhzMc7Q


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Great find! Love this era of locomotives.


----------

